# For Lina: It Time To Say Goodbye



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40316 My husband and I are very sad that we're rehoming Lina. :sad5: It's a heart breaking decision. We love Lina very much and have taken her into our hearts as our little girl in the 15 months since our adoption of her from Kristin. We will miss her so very much. 

Bella and Lina get along quite well as sisters. They like playing together every day, play wrestling, and chasing each other. Where one chi goes, the other chi follows. They even like sleeping curled up next to each other. 

It's only when they want to be alpha over each other that cause problems and recent fighting. The dominance issues between them are getting worse and their fights are escalating as Lina is becoming more comfortable in our family. We have done everything possible in training them to get along. Our biggest fear is that they could seriously injure each other.

I am heart broken. The selfish part of me wants to keep Lina. However, I know deep down in my heart that loving Lina also means letting her go. My husband and I take comfort in knowing that Lina is going back home to Kristin who loves and wants her as much as we do. 


_*For My Lina: It's Time To Say Goodbye*_

You lay in my arms with your big brown eyes looking up at me. 
As I run my hands through your fur, you let out a soft sigh.
Don't cry, don't cry, it's time to say goodbye.

I tell you I love you and you let out a low whine. 
It’s time for you to go back home, forever, this time. 
Don't cry, don't cry, it's time to say goodbye.

You feel my pain and deep hurt in my heart. 
As I sob and cry, you look at me and kiss my wet face. 
Don't cry, don't cry, it's time to say goodbye.

Your heart aches. They say a heart is a big place. 
I guess that makes this easier to face.
Don’t cry, don’t cry, it’s time to say goodbye.

Goodbye isn't forever; it's a temporary thing. 
Knowing you'll be happy with your first family eases our pain. 
Don’t cry, don’t cry, it’s time to say goodbye.

_Lina, we will always love you and never forget you as our precious little girl..._ :love7:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Omg that made me cry, so heart touching. Goodbye is never really goodbye, its more of a promise we say that we will see each other again real soon and that you are never forgotten because their is a special place in your heart for them.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh my gosh. That got me all teary eyed.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

im bawling now. lina is one lucky pup.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

you're a stronger person than I am...the best part is that Lina will be with someone will love her as much...


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I couldn't even get past the first line.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I am in tears

I know how hard this decision must be for you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What a heart ache. I feel so sorry for you. What a heartwrenching thing to have to do. Take care of yourself and let yourself grieve for her when she's gone. I'm so glad that Kristin is getting her back but what a situation. I can't even imagine how I'd feel if I had to give Brody up. It would just devastate me, I know that. We are here for you.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Crying my eyes out - very sorry you're all going through this - Lina is loved so so much xxx


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Lina really is one lucky pup. You are probably the BEST mom to understand what she really needs. My hat goes off to you..............


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I too am crying for the heartache you are going through. I did not know that Bella and Lina were having issues. They always looked so close and loving in the photos. I am sure that it is a little reassuring that she will be going back to Kristen, who she knows and is loved by. I am so sorry for what you are going through. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I must have missed a thread. I, also, didn't realize they were having severe issues. So sorry. Hope you are at peace with your decision and she'll be loved anywhere she goes.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for all this. We didn't know there been problems with Bella And Luna tell now. I hope all goes well on Saturday. 
If I remember right Luna is daddies girl. How is your hubby taking all this? 



LittleHead said:


> I couldn't even get past the first line.


Me too.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you, everyone, for your support and encouraging words. Although this past weekend was terribly sad for both my husband and me, we're feeling better today. My husband had a difficult time saying goodbye to Lina, who is Daddy's little girl. He was all choked up with tears in his eyes. 

We know that this is a happy ending for Lina - she is going back home to Kristin, her first family. Lina has two families that love her very much. Knowing Lina, she'll be _Princess_ Thumbelina again over her little fur brother, Boss.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lol and she'll be able to Boss him around easier since she has been doing it since he was a baby 

Who thought 1 tiny chi could not only be loved so much by 2 different families. She is without a doubt 1 special pup .


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I couldnt even read the poem.......... xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i was tearing the first time i read it and had to skip it but came back to read it again its so nice lina will remeber how lucky she is to be loved so much by 2 great familys xxx


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that! It is never easy to let something you love go like that even if it is for the best.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your sadness, but just knowing that she has a wonderful family again will make you feel so much better.... Its like I told my daughter when she had to rehome her 2 dogs just last week....You cry because you are sad, but remember in your heart what is best for their happiness and for the happiness they will bring their new family.
My daughter lost her home, her buisness, and the man in her life and she and her 2 children now live with my mom....she could not keep the dogs, could not afford their care and so she found them very loving homes with wonderful families. She said it was one of the hardest things she has ever had to do.....


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

that was so sweet! tear


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dazy Mae said:


> I'm so sorry for your sadness, but just knowing that she has a wonderful family again will make you feel so much better.... Its like I told my daughter when she had to rehome her 2 dogs just last week....You cry because you are sad, but remember in your heart what is best for their happiness and for the happiness they will bring their new family.
> My daughter lost her home, her buisness, and the man in her life and she and her 2 children now live with my mom....she could not keep the dogs, could not afford their care and so she found them very loving homes with wonderful families. She said it was one of the hardest things she has ever had to do.....


Bless her heart. I sure hope times get easier for her. She's got to wonder what she did to deserve all this junk? Sometimes bad things happen to good people. I'll pray for her.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear this, sometimes two dogs just won't get on and it is kinder to re-home or return to breeder/rescue...

I've just been asked if I'd like a beautiful smooth coat Chihuahua bitch, but the reason she is for re-homing is that she is "jealous" of their other dog...so I doubt she'd be happy here 

Thankfully there is another home lined up for her once she is spayed...I just got first refusal 
She'll be the only dog in the home, so hopefully she will be happier. 

Take care,
Barbara x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Well, the time has come. My husband and I are meeting Kristin tomorrow (May 30th) to return Lina. We told Lina that she is going back home to Mommy Kristin and her ears perked straight up as if she understood. I've already washed and packed Lina's belongings and put together a care package for her. 

I'll try very hard not to cry tomorrow when we give Lina to Kristin. I'm anxious to see that Lina remembers Kristin and shows her joy in being reunited with her first mommy. My little girl is going back home to her first family. This is so bittersweet, but it's a happy ending for our little Thumbelina. 

God speed, my sweet Lina... :love4:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't even imagine how hard this is for you, but I must say that I admire you for making the decision you did. You put Lina's happiness before your own, and that takes a special kind of person.
Please let us now how she does.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I too admire you. You are a caring wonderful mommy. God bless you.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Praying for you all and hoping that you get through it as best you can xxx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your kind words. Lina returned home to Kristin on May 30, 2009. My husband and I miss Lina very much, but we made the right decision giving her back to Kristin, her first family. It's a happy ending for our precious little girl. 

Here is an update from Kristin, Lina's first mommy: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=40535


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry you had to return Lina. I feel your pain. At four months I took my little boy back and cried and cried. I thought I did the best thing for him. He was lifing his leg , which he learned there from another male uneutered dog. Unfortunately the home I took him to wasn't the best. I had visitation rights. LOL At 7 months I ask for him back. He wasn't being taken care of well at all. Not bathed, his bed wasn't washed in 3 months she had him and he had matts in his ears and poop stuck to his butt. I persisted as she did not give me my money back and finally I got him back with just his kennel and shot records, but worth it. He is a happy and healthy little guy now and momma is happy too to have him back. He was only worth stud service to her and she was going to breed him too soon. Puppy mill is what she was, it was all about the money.
Too bad. But glad I got him back.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2009)

I've had to re-home two dogs over the years, so I know exactly how you feel. You are lucky that she is going to a place where you know she will be well loved and well cared for. I was lucky, too, and found great homes for the two I had to let go. It doesn't make the parting any easier, but it does make the heart easier in the long term.


----------



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had to part with Lina but I'm glad that her first moms able to take her back. I remember when you opened your home to Lina. Sometimes the hardest decisions to make turn out to be the right ones in the end.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im really sorry to hear this  what a difficult decision it must have been  xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Im very sorry to hear it didnt work out too. I totally understand where you are coming from, Mathew my 7mth whippet puppy is having to go back to his breeder this week too. Its horrible feeling like such a failure and wanting desperatley to try to make it work even knowing you will just make everyone miserable instead. Adam has started attacking Mathew, wether coz he is too big and threatening or just coz he doesnt want another boy around I dont know. 
I know, like Lina, they get on wonderfully at times but you sometimes cant take the risk that they will blow up and seriously hurt each other..
At least she has another loving home to go to..


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your 'loss', Way. my heart aches for you and your family, and I wonder how Bella is doing as well... Zoe took it so hard when Sarah died, she just didnt understand, and i find myself thinking of Bella and wondering how she is taking it..


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

When I had to take my little guy back it broke my heart. But I am so happy that after 3 months, my anxiety was taken care of and things settled down and the breeder let me have him back. He adds so much to my life, I can't imagine it without him now. I just wish my cats would warm up to him. He would love to play with them.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

no dry eyes here in this house!


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Any idea if cats ever warm up to little dogs?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

curvesarein said:


> Any idea if cats ever warm up to little dogs?


Our cat was fine with our dogs.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

one thing with the cats is how high their prey drive is. my cats are outside cats who supplement their diet with theings they catch. one of them took a little while to get used to zoe and sarah, the other one was a kitten when we had peanut and remembered that tiny dogs are not food and will not hurt you. now, we have a kitten right now that is zoe's size and i had to stop her from stalking zoe the other day. why do we have a kitten...that is a funny story i may share someday


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> Our cat was fine with our dogs.


Well my Queen Bee of the house is getting closer to him without hissing, but she will dictate to the smaller one what to do. It is too bad as my smaller cat is adorable and she would play with Cubbie if it wasn't for Sassi.
Linda


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

All of our critters get along with the exception of the ferrets and the bird - birds are food for ferrets! But the 3 kitties and 4 dogs get along great!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for your all kind words. It is now 2.5 months since Lina returned home to Kristin. We miss Lina very much and have regrets every day that she is no longer our little girl. It broke my husband and my heart into a million pieces. We get teary eyed when we see Lina's photos and videos from Kristin. :sad5:

Bella also misses Lina as her playmate, and still looks for her in our house. She loved playing with Lina and followed her everywhere, just like a little sister following her big sister. She would have loved Lina forever if only there were no dominance issues and escalating fights between them. Bella is quieter now because she doesn't have feisty Lina to hang out with and get into trouble together; they were "partners in crime." How could a little 4.5 pound blonde chi (Lina) steal and break our hearts? *Sigh*


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I know how hard this must have been for you. I am facing very similar issues with Jerry and Tabitha. Last night I thought one of them was going to be injured. Their war has escalated...
You did the right thing for both the pups.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> I know how hard this must have been for you. I am facing very similar issues with Jerry and Tabitha. Last night I thought one of them was going to be injured. Their war has escalated...
> You did the right thing for both the pups.


so sorry to hear things with Jerry & Tabitha haven't calmed down yet!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> so sorry to hear things with Jerry & Tabitha haven't calmed down yet!


me too. I have to find a good home for her as soon as I can.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

chi hua hua said:


> I know how hard this must have been for you. I am facing very similar issues with Jerry and Tabitha. Last night I thought one of them was going to be injured. Their war has escalated...You did the right thing for both the pups.



Oh no! I thought that since Jerry and Tabitha are siblings from the same litter and puppies of the opposite sex that they would be getting along with each other. I'm sorry to hear you'll have to rehome Tabitha.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

chi hua hua said:


> me too. I have to find a good home for her as soon as I can.


oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that.  Where in the US are you? was she around other dogs before?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> oh, no! I am so sorry to hear that.  Where in the US are you? was she around other dogs before?


I don't want to steal this thread. I'll post about this later....


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I still get teary eyed when I think about the sacrifice you and your husband made for the happiness of both of those chi girls. I think of you often and hope that every day is getting better for you. I truly am sorry you're having to go through this, and wish I had some magic potion or the perfect words to make the heartache go away.


----------

